# Weights



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

I would like to try replacing the magnets in my AFX Tomy cars, ie Turbo, SRT, Super G and Mega G. I have looked hard but I can't find any, does anyone know where I may get them?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

http://jwhospeedparts.com/mprod.htm

Item # MM-02 is a Turbo weight . . . I have a couple and they fit perfect.

Also, BSRT sells traction weights for the G-Jet that fit the SG+. I got mine at Lucky Bob's . . . http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/bsrt-g-jet.html

Not so sure anything is out there yet for the Mega-G.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks,
I checked both of those sites and zipped right over them. :thumbsup:


----------

